# How do I stop a kitten from playing with poop in litter box?



## brunette_kitty89 (Mar 14, 2010)

How do I stop a kitten from playing with poop in litter box? i know this sounds like a stupid question but our 8 month old kitten seems to think it is ok to play with everyone's poop in the litter box. It wouldn't be so big of a problem but he paws at it till he knocks it out on the floor and chases it all around. I am getting reallly tired of having to disinfect both my bathroom and laundr room floors ( as we have to liiters). He only seems to do this at night and there are other cats here for him to play with. I have no idea why he is doing, no other cat we have had has done thisso if anyone has any advice it would be gratly appreciated!!!!


----------



## brunette_kitty89 (Mar 14, 2010)

I should also mention that he usually does this shortly after one of the other cats has gone to the bathroom


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Other than scooping more frequently and just before you go to bed, you're gonna have to hope he eventually outgrows this behavior. Dogs have a product you can feed the dog to make their poo undesireable for snacking, I don't know if this would work with your kitty because he isn't eating it, he's playing with it.


----------



## brunette_kitty89 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ya I was thinking about that and I really don't want to scold him when he does it because I don;t want him to associate the litter with getting in trouble cuz thats a whole other mess I don't want to be cleaning up


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

You have 4 cats? Hopefully you have at least 2 LBs, then? I would be scooping at least twice a day if I were you (I have 2 LBs w/ 3 cats and scoop once a day, but I feed raw so my cats have at most one poop a day and it's usually more like one in 2 days). The best way to deal w/ any problem behavior is to prevent it from occurring, which you can do w/ frequent scooping (and since this is better for all the cats anyway, it's a Good Thing!).


----------



## brunette_kitty89 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am scooping the litter at least 2 to 3 times a day. He is still doing it but no where near as much. Hopefully it is something he will grow out of. I also try giving him a toy when he has knocked some poop out and and is playing with. He seems to forget about playing with the poop when I do this. Maybe he just needs more toys


----------

